
Twitter says it will stay in San Francisco if given tax break - profitbaron
http://www.sfexaminer.com/local/2011/03/twitter-says-it-will-stay-san-francisco-if-tax-break-approved
======
swampplanet
Keep on going California and soon there will not be anyone left. This goes on
all the time. Why do you think Amazon and Microsoft moved their server farms
to Idaho?

Eventually they will all move out of the US there will be no where that will
lower the taxes for the companies.

